

It's now Illegal to sell adult ebooks before 10 PM in Germany - user_666
http://the-digital-reader.com/2015/06/19/its-now-illegal-to-sell-adult-ebooks-before-10-pm-in-germany/

======
kwhitefoot
Are adult ebooks that one pays for reliably better than the the stuff on
literotica.com?

It's hardly necessary to pay people to write, it's nearly impossible to stop
them. Of course someone with real talent should be paid because then they will
be able to concentrate on it without worrying about paying the rent.

But the best selling 'adult' book of recent time was Fifty Shades which is
hardly a book of great literary quality so I suspect that the simplest way
around the ban is to just read free stories.

------
bayesianhorse
It may be impossible to enforce this ban completely, but that doesn't mean
that major sellers won't follow it and the others, those who are based in
Germany, will get fined. Could be quite lucrative actually...

My personal thinking though is that this was a legislatory mistake. Not
selling erotica on Television before 10pm was a good thing, back then. And it
didn't matter until now.

------
joshuapants
I wonder if this will end up getting amended before it gets meaningfully
enforced.

Otherwise, is there anything stopping erotic ebook sellers from just putting
their servers in a different country?

~~~
bayesianhorse
That may be harder to achieve than you might think. Big sellers would have
lots of employees inside Germany and smaller sellers may be reluctant to setup
a multi-national business...

~~~
Zak
Assuming we're talking about German language content, it's likely small
sellers would exist in Austria and Switzerland servicing that market.
Furthermore, it wouldn't be terribly difficult for someone small to medium
sized who doesn't specialize in German language content to include such
content in a larger library.

All of this is absurd in an age where anyone can just type "hardcore porn" or
any of myriad more specific requests in to google.

